# SANDHILL CRANE?



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi there,

I am just wondering if anyone knows someone who has done a sandhill crane and for how much? Or if they would like to try a sandhill for the first time and a price. I'm from NW Iowa and go to school in brookings, SD, so if anyone knows anybody in that area, let me know.

thanks guys :computer:


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I e-mailed birdman taxidermy and he said that he has done cranes before and for about $475. Just in case any one else was wondering.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Does that include shipping? What pose are you having done?

I'd have to imagine that to ship a crane it's going to cost you at least $120.


----------

